# My topic was deleted! For what reason?



## Sedan (Apr 15, 2017)

My topic was deleted! For what reason?


----------



## sunni (Apr 15, 2017)

@GreatwhiteNorth ?


----------



## sunni (Apr 15, 2017)

Did you link to another website ?


----------



## Sedan (Apr 15, 2017)

Bro, I'm not very good at English, help me on easier please! 


I want to publish my work, but I was deleted !! I do not understand! This is my work, I can prove!


----------



## sunni (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't know why your work was deleted 
Maybe an accident


----------



## Sedan (Apr 15, 2017)

sunni said:


> Did you link to another website ?







of course


----------



## Sedan (Apr 15, 2017)

sunni said:


> I don't know why your work was deleted
> Maybe an accident



Just created a theme in "vert", it was moderated for a long time, then deleted


----------



## Sedan (Apr 15, 2017)

How can I create a theme so it will not be deleted? The way point me in the darkness of the night !!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Apr 15, 2017)

Let me go?


----------



## Sedan (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks for the international help, Bro!




!)))


----------



## sunni (Apr 15, 2017)

Sedan said:


> How can I create a theme so it will not be deleted? The way point me in the darkness of the night !!


By not linking to other websites


----------



## Sedan (Apr 15, 2017)

sunni said:


> By not linking to other websites


Excuse me, we have another engine on the forums I'm not used to !!! I'm just learning ...)) OK I will not do it again !!! Can I upload an image from my computer without the URL?


----------



## Sedan (Apr 16, 2017)

I figured it out, thanks !! Download file)) Sorry for stupid questions yesterday !!! 

Now I will publish without a logo!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 16, 2017)

sunni said:


> Did you link to another website ?


Yes there was a link & it looked like spam.


----------



## Lola Grows (Jun 23, 2017)

sunni said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth ?


Hello , I had a thread going LED vs HPS it's been deleted. Elizabeth responded and said I had to ask you what happened for you're the one who deleted the thread.
I posted no links .


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 23, 2017)

I looked at the thread, and did not see any reason for it to be deleted. Maybe there was a reason, or maybe it was deleted by mistake.

I restored it.


----------



## Lola Grows (Jun 23, 2017)

rollitup said:


> I looked at the thread, and did not see any reason for it to be deleted. Maybe there was a reason, or maybe it was deleted by mistake.
> 
> I restored it.


Thank you !! I'm keeping a written journal and writing down a lot of the things being posted.


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2017)

Lola Grows said:


> Hello , I had a thread going LED vs HPS it's been deleted. Elizabeth responded and said I had to ask you what happened for you're the one who deleted the thread.
> I posted no links .


Whoops 
My bad 
I was meaning to clean it up and delete posts


----------



## dirtWeevil (Jun 23, 2017)

oh no is your big vert thread gone? I loved that thread it motivated me to change my setup to use all the light! fwiw sedan is the only member i follow here lol


----------



## Lola Grows (Jun 23, 2017)

sunni said:


> Whoops
> My bad
> I was meaning to clean it up and delete posts


That's ok . Thank you for responding Sunni.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 25, 2017)

dirtWeevil said:


> oh no is your big vert thread gone? I loved that thread it motivated me to change my setup to use all the light! fwiw sedan is the only member i follow here lol



Hello! Thank you, I'm flattered! I'm very glad that I induced bright feelings! =))


----------

